# One of our fellow LJ is real bad sick.



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

One of our fellow LJ and a personal friend of mine Maveric777 (Dan) is in the hospital with pneumonia. He is really sick and need a few prayers sent his way.


----------



## steviep (Feb 25, 2011)

You got it, Cozmo.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Done.
thanks for the information, Cozmo!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear that. Positive thoughts being sent his way.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

wish him well and quick recovery


----------



## jerrells (Jul 3, 2010)

Will be done till furture notice. Anytime for a fellow sawdust brother.


----------



## PaulJerome (Feb 4, 2010)

Done.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers his way.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know Cozmo. I like Dan a lot. I hope he is OK and will have him in my thoughts.

Sheila


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Done.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Which hospital, do you know?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

sending good thoughts.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

Gary, I don't know what hospital he is in but I can find out. I did just get a text from him and he is supposed to be released on Friday. That is still up to the Dr.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. Prayers going his way.


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

I've had this and it's not fun, hope he gets well real soon. It's great to hear about the release for Friday.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Cosmo, make sure he knows we all wish him well and care about him.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks Coz…I shot him a text


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Our prayers are with him!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Sent a message and hope he is well soon….. that there Knee Moan Yah is a bugger…


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Stay with the program… our prayers are with you.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Best Wishes and Prayers for a Speedy Recovery Dan!!
Thanks for getting the word out Coz…


----------



## bubbyboy (Jan 10, 2011)

Done. I like Dan alot, he always has a good word for everyone, wish him a speedy recovery. Ron


----------



## Bearpaw (Mar 19, 2008)

Wishing you a speedy recovery, Dan. Our prayers and many others are lifting you up for you to be well again.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*God bless and get well soon , Dan !!*


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

I wish him a prompt recovery.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I don't like hearing that. Prayers sent out. Tell him we are thinking of him too.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

Don't know him; but he's fellow woodworker,my prayers are going out to him right now.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Prayers sent! Thanks for the notice.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for that-sad news, though it is.

He'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## steviep (Feb 25, 2011)

My family and I have been praying for Dan. Any news?


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

Stevie, he seems to be improving. This is his 2nd go around with this so they want to keep him until tomorrow just to be sure. I'll post any updates as I hear them.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Done.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow…. What a wonderful surprise to see here. Thank you one and all for the well wishes. I am still here in the hospital, but things are being set up for me to head home in the morning…. Thanks goodness! I have been down for quite a while now and will be glad to be getting back on the road to recovery.

I still get incredibly winded so looks like I wont be back to a normal pace for a while, but i'm working on it. I gave my bride a pretty good scare through this so she has officially shut down my shop for a good while (which I cant argue… don't have it in me right now). To be honest… Kind of scared me too, so I am going to make sure i'm back to normal before I get back out there.

It really means a lot to me to have friends on here concerned for me. I will try to keep yall up on how things are going…. Thank you all so very much!


----------



## steviep (Feb 25, 2011)

Awesome to hear, Dan.

Take good care.

SteveP


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Glad hear you are getting better Dan.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

Glad to see you back on he bro! Get well soon!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Great news, Dan.
Take it easy and get well soon.
While your tools will miss your ministrations, they'll surely understand if you explain it to them later.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

get well soon dan

the shop can wait

think new projects

thanks cos


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Alright Dan !! Good to hear that you're heading home soon . Speedy recovery to you : )


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Great to hear you're on the mend Dan!! 
Listen to the Docs (and your wife!) and TAKE IT EASY!!
Everything will still be there when you get back to it…


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s for the note Cosmo 

great news Dan …. but take it realy slow you will be amazed how long it can take 
to get over a pneumonia before you are in tip top shape as before ... been there done that 
with a doubble sited ….. took me one year to get fully recovered from it , hope you do it alot faster 

take care
Dennis


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Glad to hear from you that you are getting better. I'll pray that you have a speedy recovery, and can return to the shop soon.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Just got back from holidays Dan. I missed the original post but I'm glad to hear that you're on the mend.

Best wishes


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Welcome back, Dan.

The woodworking … will be there. Let's just make sure that your health is, too


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

Just saw the post Dan glad to hear your doing better. Now you can take some time and read some great woodworking books. keep your spirits up and you will be back in the shop when your health permits.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

Dan from texarkana; glad to hear your feeling better.don't rush to get back to the shop,wait untill your stronger.
gives you time to think up some new projects to build.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks again for all the well wishes my friends… It has been a very humbling last month and a half one for which I will never forget. I feel pretty lucky to say I am in my 30's and never so much as been to an ER much less been hospitalized in my whole life…. As my bride says "If I do something… I go all out"...lol

I was finally released from the hospital Friday morning and on the road to the mend (so I hope). I seem to be making much faster progress here at the house than I did at the hospital. I will be honest in saying my moral started going down hill quick for a while there. I kept getting sick, then better, then sicker, then better… then even worse… Well this went on and on for a while so you can understand how it can mess with your mind… Lord knows it did mine. Finally was able to get with the best lung specialist here in my area and have confidence in him that he will get me back in line…. After all I can actually walk to the kitchen now and couldn't do that a couple weeks ago….

So as of right now I actually am feeling better than I was. I am still extremely weak and feel like a huge bump on the log, but doc says that is normal and as bad as I had it I will need to take it easy for a good bit. Which is actually turning out to be one of the hardest parts …. Sitting still…lol

Once again I personally want to thank each and everyone of you for the prayers and well wishes. Funny how we see things a little differently after stuff like this…. I truly feel incredibly blessed to have such caring folks around me…..

Will keep yall up to date….


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

So … is it time to talk about dust collection and air filtration, or … do you think that didn't play a part ;-)

Being sick-particularly getting sicker-is like that little trickle of water that-over time-makes the Grand Canyon. I'm glad the health improved before the spirit gave out on you. It's pretty amazing … when we reach down deep inside ourselves … what we truly can get through, even if we never thought we could.

Take good care of yourself. I imagine you're feeling pretty weak, after all this. I just make a HUGE pot of really healthy soup. I'd send you some, but …. ;-)


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Maveric777 is in my prayers!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Glad to hear you are on the mend, Dan.

Now there ought to be enough woodworking and other foolishness going on here at Lumberjocks to keep your mind occupied until your body is ready to cooperate.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

Well, this morning has officially made it my 4th day home from the hospital and got to say things are coming along. I am still getting a little frustrated that i'm not getting back to normal as fast as I think I should, but everyone around me is saying they see improvement in me every day… Which is a good thing…

I started going stir crazy yesterday at the house so for the first time in two weeks I hopped in my ole truck and just drove. I was a bit nervous about it to be honest still feeling really weak and all, but just had to hop back on the horse….lol

I was able to get out in my shop and straighten up some. Didn't take long before I started getting pretty tired, but it sure was nice getting that mess back in order some (Im a little anal about keeping a shop in order..lol). I will be honest I been thinking more and more about getting out there, but don't see me making much saw dust for a good bit more. My bride keeps saying the first of the year…. Who knows…

Just wanted to drop in to fill everyone in on where I am right now. I do finally feel like I am on the mends (was really doubting it there for a bit…lol) and so far so good.

Thanks again for all the well wishes and prayers everyone…. It honestly means a lot to me…


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Take it easy my friend.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

Just wanted to drop another line to let yall know things are still moving in the right direction for me. I actually been able to get out the house some and do a little walking. I know that don't sound like much, but there was a time not to long ago I couldn't make it to the kitchen much less around the block. So I look at it as one step at a time and slowly but surely….. As Doc said "You didn't get that bad over night, and your not going to get over it over night either".... I also want to add I feel the big carpenter in the sky sent me the most brilliant mind in pulmonary medicine in my area. I feel I am an extremely lucky man to have the Doc I have…

I also want to thank everyone again for all the thoughts and prayers… I never was much of a religious guy before all this. Now…. Well I am convinced the wonderful support I received from friends and family is a key part of me getting better. Its amazing how we experience things in our life that really makes us look at life differently….. I guess I can say…. I have become very humbled from this experience…..

I plan on trying to sneak out to the shop some next week. Doc says I need to stay moving, just don't over do it. What better place than a wood shop… Right?....lol. Except this time I will wear that monster mask I purchased a lot more…lol

Thank you all again…. I am so very thankful….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Dan, I confess when reading your posts, I just had to chuckle because you are finding all the same restrictions and feelings that I too went (and am still going) through. It took me 10 moths to go upstairs to bed instead of sleeping on the recliner - which I sat on all day.
It is really infuriating that you can't or not allowed to do things you want to do - isn't it?
I feel for you Dan, I know what it's all about.
The good part is that you can design tons of projects, which, when you finally get some shop time, you'll be so confused about which one to make, it will be shop time limit. lol
Take good care, tell the wife how great she is, and do as the doctors order, but be warned, if Bertha (Al) gives you any advice (he's a MD of sorts , be aware that all his "patients" are stiffs. lol
Above all else, keep positive and have a good laugh every day.

Wishing you a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

just number the projeckt you have designet and make them in that ordre …. 

let one make you some shavings from different wood and put them in a box with holes
then if you miss the shop toooo much … just take a sniff …. 

Dennis


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Welcome home , Dan .Good to read that you are doing so much better : )


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Sorry to be so late…

Prayers sent…


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks Yall… Means so much…

@ Roger…. Yes Sir… Talk about a rough thing to get use to. I have been blessed to go 36 years without any major surgeries, trips to the ER, or being put in the hospital. Like my bride said "If Im going to do it… Im going all out"....lol. So far I am officially at 7 doc visits, 2 emergency room visits, and an 8 day stay in the hospital. I have always heard of folks being in such bad shape they couldn't get out of bed…. I now know from personal experience what that actually feels like. Something I wouldn't wish on anyone….

One of the hardest things to deal with was the fact I couldn't do what I wanted. Not only that the fact I couldn't do things I should be doing. It really messed with my mind a bit not being able to do things like take out the trash or mow my own yard. Seeing my Bride step up and have to do this stuff really made me feel like I wasn't pulling my weight… I know I was sick, but it still made me feel worthless. Im sure some of the crazy meds they had me on didn't help much but I really got pretty down there for a while…

One last thing I would love to add is please heed my warning and be sure to wear a mask when in the shop. I wound up having 2 forms of pneumonia (one of the reasons they had a hard time treating). One of which was fungal pneumonia… Now there is many ways to get fungal pneumonia but we all know wood can be a source. Fungal is treatable but it is a bad little dude and is one of the hardest to get over. So far I seem to be doing well with a sulphur based med my doc has me on, but the bad part is I will be on this med for a long time…. Im talking up to a year. I am the worlds worse about forgetting my mask till after the fact…. I learned my lesson and hope me passing along my misfortunes maybe I can save someone else some heartache….


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

Dan, In the time I have known you, I have learned that you are a hard working, generous man who is deticated to his Family. I have lso learned that you are hard headed. Don't push yourself too hard. Like the Dr. said "You didn't get that sick over night, and you are not going to get well over night!" Take it easy, enjoy the down time as much as possible. Come up with some kick butt designs that you can build when you do get back out to the shop. Let that wood dry out so when you do get ready to use it, it won't warp or crack. That wood was around before you were and will be here long after. It will be waiting for you.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

Hard headed? Me?... Naaaa…lol


----------

